# Just Bought a Maltese 9 weeks old



## livingsea2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello everyone my name is Don and I just bought a 9 week old Maltese. His name is Sir Winston. I am picking up this little package of joy on Thursday and want to be 100 percent prepared for everything. I am going to be setting up a vet visit the first week. He is not AKC but he has a Health Cert. and all the shot and vet records. 

I have bought a large Crate, purina 1 puppy chow (what the breeder used, I will ween him to something better shortly), A harness and nylon leash, a stainless food and water bowl. And I am researching shampoos and conditioners now? When I bring him home is there anything you recommend on doing to first introduce him to his new place. Let him roam free, take him to the new rooms? Should I follow the breeders schedule for eating and bathing and sleeping?


----------



## livingsea2 (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry for using the wrong forum topics, will not happen again!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> sorry for using the wrong forum topics, will not happen again![/B]


There are a ton of threads on potty training, crate training, good food, shampoos and conditioners. You find all these using the search engine at the bottom.

I use Canidae All Stages food
purified water
Natural Balance treats
Spa Lavish Shampoo and conitioner/Garnier Sleek and Shine conditioner
Good Luck and Welcome :biggrin:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Don, Welcome to both you and Sir Winston. I guess you're already doing the most important thing - YOUR RESEARCH! You'll do just fine. There's tons of information on this site.

Welcome to your fury bundle of joy.

Leandra & Bianca


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

:welcometosm: Good luck with the new baby... love the name... Maxx's full name is Sir Maxximus a.k.a. Cujo!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Welcome Don and Sir Winston!!! 

You may want to have some Nutrical or Nutristat (a tube of paste type stuff,Here's a Link) on hand just in case he doesn't eat well after the move. Most reputable breeders keep their pups with mom until at least 12 weeks, so yours is a little early to be leaving the nest. You'll want to keep a close eye on him to make sure he's eating every couple of hours. If he starts to act lethargic or shaky, it may be hypoglycemia and you'll want to give him some of the Nutrical to get his sugars up quickly. 

When Josie first came home she was 13 weeks old. I fed her some Nutristat every couple of hours, just to make sure she was getting some food intake as she was leery about eating in the new environment.

Other than that, it sounds like you're on the right track. 
Please post pics of Sir Winston when he gets home, we love to ogle each other's babies!

Josie says: Mmmmm...Nutristat is yummy!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby. Since he will be a little bit
younger than most are coming home, please be sure to
have Nutri Drops on hand. Here's a site you can order
and read about it. It's a lifesaver.
Pet Nutri-Drops #93-574-Z

Welcome to SM


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! and Welcome to Spoiled Maltese, you want into....we got info. 

I think you should get some sort of play pen (Petsmart sells them). It's a good place for baby to stay safe when you're not around to supervise. They are big enough to accomodate a bed, toys, food/water dishes and a pee pee pad at the other end. 

Make sure the bowls are either ceramic or stainless steel. (no plastic). Also it's a good idea to offer bottled water (tap water could promote tear staining, and you'll probably get that with teething anyway). I agree with Phesty, you should also have Nutrical on hand just in case.

The normal age a malt should leave his/her mom is 12 weeks. I got my Abbey at 7 weeks and she's still not as sure of herself in public as Archie is, and I swear that's the reason....their moms teach them more than we know.

Anyway, you are gonna be so much in love. I hope everything works out for you.

Make sure you take the pup to the vet right away. If you're not getting him from a reputable breeder, you may want to consider extra medical testing in the not too distant future.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! I agree with what everyone has told you so far, my biggest addition to your list, is make sure you get wee wee pads! I am sure your little guy is adorable make sure you post pictures as soon as he comes home!  :aktion033:


----------



## livingsea2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank all of you for the post. I will be sure to have some pictures up on Friday or Saturday of Winston. We cant wait to bring him home and make him apart of our family.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome to you and Sir Winston. You will find all of the info that you need here and if/when you have questions just ask and someone will either give you an answer or find it for you! Everyone here is wonderful. Hopw everything goes well with your new fluff.

Jennifer & Bailey Grace


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thank all of you for the post. I will be sure to have some pictures up on Friday or Saturday of Winston. We cant wait to bring him home and make him apart of our family.[/B]


can't wait to see him! Where are you getting him from?
I bet you can't wait to pick him up!


----------

